# Requirement for ICS Android App Programming



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Somebody please help me out. What are the PC requirements for developing a app for ICS smoothly. I have Dual Core, 2 GB ram. Will my configuration work or will i have to buy a new laptop...

Somebody help!!!


----------



## pravin_pran (Mar 6, 2012)

ohm.patel1 said:


> Somebody please help me out. What are the PC requirements for developing a app for ICS smoothly. I have Dual Core, 2 GB ram. Will my configuration work or will i have to buy a new laptop...
> 
> Somebody help!!!



Why dont you discuss the guys at XDA?


----------



## masterkd (Mar 13, 2012)

AVD emulator takes around 300-400MB memory..plus Eclipse will take 300MB more(I assume you'll use Eclipse ADT plugin)..so do the math!!


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 13, 2012)

Not sure, but some 4 gb ram and an i5, by the looks of it. 
And btw this does not call for an i7 with a cracking graphics chip. I remember you from the other section. 
And 'smoothly' ?


----------



## masterkd (Mar 13, 2012)

what processor do you have?
dual core 2.7 GHz will be ok..but 3GB memory is required(in Win 7)!!


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 15, 2012)

On my work system, I have 3 GB RAM (it's 4GB but, OS is 32-bit..) and a C2D E7500, but 4.0 emulators lags. Specially with HDPI resolutions. On my home system however ( see in my signature), it works 'smoothly'. 

Btw, what specific apps you are designing for? If you aren't using any SDK 14 or later APIs you can do with a previous AVD here.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 15, 2012)

Emulator lags with my i5 2500k and 8 GB RAM..that's not because of hardware..that AVD issue!!


----------

